# TTOC.......where's my badge!!!



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Do u receive anything when u join the TTOC????.....i ordered the badge too....but have nothing yet through the post.....not even a receipt????......

i know u guys are very busy...so am not worried...but could someone just let me know the score??

thanks......am just waiting to sport my TTOC badge with pride!!!! 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Alexander

I believe we sent an email on the 15th, detailing the delivery of your goods... to your Tiscali account?

Malc is stuck in Poland with delayed planes, snow, etc but the shop status that you can see if you view your on-line account does say that it's been sent. Can you give it another couple of working days? If it doesn't arrive, we'll send it again!

It is possible that it is yet another item that has got lost in the post, when delivered thru the Slough PO :x


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Cheers Buddy....hopefully it will turn up!!.....am sure it will!!! :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Did you get the email on the 15th? :?

Let us know if it doesn't arrive in the Wed am post


----------



## malcolmg (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi

Yest these were posted together on the 15th, Like always it takes some time from Slough general post office to get through.

E-mail me if it doesn't arrive by Wednesday this week


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

RECEIVED!!!  ............many thanks guys......have got my TTOC badge on already!!!......boy that's good glue on the back of that thing!!!!

Thanks for all the stuff.....very much appreciated! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

take it easy guys 8)


----------

